# Инсталляция ("нубийский" вопрос)

## slalom

Скажите, пожалуйста, почему во время установки когда я после chroot-а (по хандбуку) хочу сделать:

root #mkdir /boot

root #mount /dev/sda2 /boot

то получаю сообщение что /boot уже создан?

его расположение /mnt/gentoo/boot ?

----------

## TigerJr

Это значит что при распаковке stage3 в /mnt/gentoo/ - boot уже создан в архиве

----------

## slalom

Спасибо за ответ!

Вот ставлю по Хендбуку на старый Powerbook. 

```
emerge --ask sys-boot/yaboot
```

 не проходит ,только 

```
emerge --ask sys-boot/yaboot-static
```

Когда пишешь -

```
yabootconfig --chroot /mnt/gentoo 
```

 Вылезает 

```
yabootconfig :command not found
```

И ещё вопрос про монтирование  /boot 

```
mount /dev/sda1 /boot 
```

Так написано в Хендбуке, но что это за раздел Apple partition map или Apple BootStrap? 

И вообще нужно ли что то монтировать как /boot ?

----------

## TigerJr

yaboot - должен быть не статик. 

Возможно portage не даёт тебе его поставить из за ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=ppc

https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/sys-boot/yaboot

П\С

Монтировать обычно boot не обязательно. Нужно это для того если у тебя драйверов рутовой ФС в ядре нет, они могут располагаться в initrd. 

Тогда чтобы смонтировать рутовый ФС после загрузки ядра тебе нужно ещё подгрузить initrd, boot тогда и разделяется на отдельный раздел например в формате ext2, а после загрузки ядра и initrd у тебя уже подмонтируется корневой раздел / например в формате zfs-fuse

П\С2

Идеологи микроядерной архитектуры и последователи учений Таненбаума обычно ядро делают минималистичным, а всё что следует за ним компилируют модулями и в ядро их не включают. Модули грузятся уже после загрузки ядра по-надобности. 

Однако для них и придумали сей минималистичный костыль с разделением boot  и вместо модулей одной ФС им приходится держать в загрузке 2 ФС и после урезанного до крайней плоти ядра уже грузить ещё и initrd)))

----------

## slalom

Спасибо за ответ !

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=ppc
```

не помогло.

Нашел линк с проблемой 

```
https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1056046-start-0.html
```

  но не могу  установить старую версию 

```
ebuild e2fsprogs-1.42.13.ebuild manifest clean merge

```

как там написано не знаю куда прописать репозиторий git

----------

## TigerJr

https://gitweb.gentoo.org/repo/gentoo.git/tree/sys-fs/e2fsprogs/e2fsprogs-1.42.13.ebuild?id=158b6e620049ed2728440a0213978967bb0e26ce

скопипасти текс и вставь его в 

```
localhost ~ # touch e2fsprogs-1.42.13.ebuild
```

а потом пробуй также как ты процитировал

----------

